# Fin rot?



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I've had 3 guppies die in the last 4 days so maybe it's a disease. I also have glofish, adf, and an Otto. My male guppies usually had torn tails, I always just thought they got ripped since some where fine. Now I'm thinking maybe it's fin rot? Do I have it? How do you treat it?






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

there is another possibility. High ammonia will erode fins and kill fish. Do repeated large water changes and see if it helps.


----------

